# Any CFS folks tried testosterone for energy?



## Guest (Dec 8, 2001)

My doc started me on Methitest (methyltestosterone) for added energy this last week. Wondering if anyone else has tried this. He has been reading quite a bit about it lately. DD


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's very interesting - are you male or female? It might actually turn out that low testosterone may be the basic problem for males with CFS and IBS?tom


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

i wonder if testosterone is one of the things checked when a woman's hormones are checked? Estrogen and progesterone levels are probably more important for women, but we do have testosterone as well.I really think there is a big hormonal connection with IBS at least...my stomach problems started around the time I started menstruating, and many of us have noticed that the hormonal fluctuations associated with periods and being on the pill affects our IBS symptoms.And I was noticing on the IBS hypno tapes that Mike says IBS most commonly affects women between 15-40...which would be women of childbearing age.I've heard of men being low on testosterone and it affecting several things...read an article in a magazine, maybe Reader's Digest? several months ago that talked about it. Since I'm female, I didn't take much of it to heart...it was just bathroom reading.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi, I'm female, 43. My doc did a blood test to check the testosterone levels (haven't heard back on those yet) I'm on a low dose of 2.5mg a day, which is a normal dose for females. I've read more on this and not only does it help energy, but can help reduce fat deposits and gain more lean muscle mass. The fun side effect is supposed to be a stronger sex drive! The only side effect I've noticed yet is if I don't take it with food, my acid reflux kicks in. DD


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi DD.One of my Docs tried the testosterone thing with me a couple of years ago. Did nothing for me. Accept more facial hair (peach fuzz). I also ended up having more migraines. And the Gyn told me it would help me with tiredness, depression, etc. as well as increase sex drive. I just couldn't tolerate it and after 3 months, I said "no more". She agreed that it just wasn't the thing for me. She had done blood work and my testosterone levels were lower than they should have been for me, too; although I know they dropped off some after my hysterectomy, but that's normal.Hope it works for you. I've heard it really does make a difference for some women.Good luck.Karen


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Hi Karen, thanks for your help. I haven't been on it to notice anything as yet. I will watch the headaches though, I am so prone to them anyway, that bit of info is invaluable for me.







DD


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually I thought testosterone might have been a problem but my levels came back normal?tom


----------

